# Help Connecting to the Internet through BSD



## blakeblake (Oct 18, 2017)

For an assignment we have to connect two workstations to the internet through an HP server running BSD. The WS are connected to a switch that runs to eth0(10.0.0.0 network) and eth1 is connected to the schools internet 192.168.175.0 network. Gateway is enabled, the server is connected to the internet, and the WS can ping either port interface no problem. But, the WS cannot reach through and connect/ping the outside internet. All our ipfw rules are basically all any to any. Looking for help to get the WS connected to the internet. (I'm a noob)


----------



## blakeblake (Oct 23, 2017)

we already have that variable set to 1. still no internet from the workstation.


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Oct 23, 2017)

So are you using NAT (Network Address Translation), and is it compiled into the kernel?

Peace,
Jonathan.


----------



## blakeblake (Oct 23, 2017)

we are trying to set up NAT right now, but we are not using a compiler kernel


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Oct 23, 2017)

I don't know what version of FreeBSD you are using but I had to add NAT support through the kernel.....

```
options IPFIREWALL
options IPDIVERT
```

as directed here.

Peace,
Jonathan.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2017)

Handbook: 29.3.3.1. A Simple Gateway with NAT (PF)
Handbook: 29.4.4. Configuring NAT (IPFW)
Handbook: 29.5.4. Configuring NAT (IPF)


----------

